# circle cutter



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Need to make a few new tops for my shop stools. Gave me the excuse to make a new circle cutter base for one of my routers. Took longer to remove the paper backing, than to make it. Plexiglas was 20 years old. Need to scribe linear markings on it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's one sweet job you did on those, Harry!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry, What thickness is the plexiglas. Thanks...........AL


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job Harry!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job Harry

Here's a very small tip, if you just cut a hole for a brass guide to drop in you don't need to screw the cir.jig to the router plus the cord will not wind up like on a top and will not get in the way when you go around and around with the jig..


========



Old_Chipper said:


> Need to make a few new tops for my shop stools. Gave me the excuse to make a new circle cutter base for one of my routers. Took longer to remove the paper backing, than to make it. Plexiglas was 20 years old. Need to scribe linear markings on it.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob,
Good idea I'll make a long one like that. But in this case, I use this router to roundover projects. I wanted the large base to help control the router. Hands getting the shakes at my age. My power cords hang from the ceiling, maybe that's why I didn't notice any problem when I made 4 tops awhile ago. I hate extension cords, very rarely use them in the shop.

AL, it mics .367-.369 So I'm guessing it was sold as 3/8". I've had it since 1982. The paper covering was awful hard to get off. Acetone worked, but it left hairline surface cracks. I tried Naphtha, Goof Off, Lacquer Thinner, Xylene, and Turpentine. I’m out of MEK, but doubt it would work. Tried heat, and hot water. So if any of you know something that works, Please tell me.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry,

The paper they use to protect plexi, is always difficult to remove. It's why they use it as protection for it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the Goof Off Website
and
Goo-Off

Both work well 

=========



Old_Chipper said:


> Bob,
> Good idea I'll make a long one like that. But in this case, I use this router to roundover projects. I wanted the large base to help control the router. Hands getting the shakes at my age. My power cords hang from the ceiling, maybe that's why I didn't notice any problem when I made 4 tops awhile ago. I hate extension cords, very rarely use them in the shop.
> 
> AL, it mics .367-.369 So I'm guessing it was sold as 3/8". I've had it since 1982. The paper covering was awful hard to get off. Acetone worked, but it left hairline surface cracks. I tried Naphtha, Goof Off, Lacquer Thinner, Xylene, and Turpentine. I’m out of MEK, but doubt it would work. Tried heat, and hot water. So if any of you know something that works, Please tell me.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a beauty Harry!


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Harry, acetone is whats used to glue plexiglas together. Plexiglas cement is nothing more than thickened acetone. It bonds by melting the to pieces together. We don't stock anything thicker than 1/4" at work and we throw it away when it gets so old that the paper wont come off. But I've been told vegetable oil will help remove it, although I've never tried it. 

Anyway I really like your circle cutter. Did you use a plan, or design it yourself. I built the plywood one from Bill Hyltons book. It works great, but I wish I would have drilled it to fit my largest guide. I'm not real concerned about the cord issue, but it would be much quicker than actually attaching it to the router.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Good work now we want to see circles.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well done Harry, with work like that I reckon that we can substitute for each other at any time!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice idea..got me thinking.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

It's nice to have a outlet to plug into from the ceiling but most don't have a outlet that way..many have a garage door outlet they could plug into but most forget about it.. plus most don't have the router table/work bence in center of the garage shop..

I got the tip off from Bob R. of the RWS show when I saw him put the cord over his shoulder  and use the brass guide in his router and the hole in jig he was using..,, from that point on I put the brass guide hole in just about all my jigs..

Many say why do I need the brass guides, this is just one of many.. they don't put that type of hole in the base plate for kicks they want you to use it but I don't recall one manual that has talked about it and what it's for..and how safe it's makes the router to use.


I have seen many almost wipe out the cord on the router and always stopping to move the cord or just put one hand on the router to pull the cord out of the way and keep going, that's not the safe way  the cir.jig is one of the jigs that like to wind the cord up...and many times right in front of the path of the router bit...

Many routers now days have a hvy.cord on them that seems to be pre coil from the get go...and like to go back to that point any time they can..

So I say play it safe any time you can and putting in a hole for the guide is just one way to do that..

========






Old_Chipper said:


> Bob,
> Good idea I'll make a long one like that. But in this case, I use this router to roundover projects. I wanted the large base to help control the router. Hands getting the shakes at my age. My power cords hang from the ceiling, maybe that's why I didn't notice any problem when I made 4 tops awhile ago. I hate extension cords, very rarely use them in the shop.
> 
> AL, it mics .367-.369 So I'm guessing it was sold as 3/8". I've had it since 1982. The paper covering was awful hard to get off. Acetone worked, but it left hairline surface cracks. I tried Naphtha, Goof Off, Lacquer Thinner, Xylene, and Turpentine. I’m out of MEK, but doubt it would work. Tried heat, and hot water. So if any of you know something that works, Please tell me.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob,
I been there, done that; but when I built this shop I put 120v and 220v drops from the ceiling. I even went to the trouble to install 110v outlets for the lights. That way I can move one, if I need to.(and I have) I came up with this idea when I was teaching shop. Darn kids were always getting in trouble with cords on the floor, so I moved them to the ceiling. Been doing it that way since. I wasn't disagreeing with you, I use the brass guides a lot. It’s just that I wanted a larger base plate on this little router. I would have made it with a square side, along with the circle cutter, but the scrap wasn’t big enough. I have enough routers that I can keep them setup for dedicated jobs. 

Harry,
Glad you are back, Take care! Not in your class yet. Haven’t made but a few boxes. Would like to made more, but don’t know what I would do with them? Been trying to get to see all your gallery, but I would need a week. 
John, 
Here is your circle. Couldn’t have done better on a lathe. No sanding needed.
Rusty,
No plans, with made it fit the piece of scrap Plexiglas that I had. Was going to just make it only for 12” circles, but then decided to add the slot. I haven’t had any call for large circles yet. Will make the kind that Bob likes if I do. I asked the wife to pick up some vegetable oil, will let you know how it works.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You guys are dead on about having power "above". I recently rewired my shop and decided to put some outlets above my workbench. Made a huge difference when working with corded tools.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

TwoSkies57 said:


> You guys are dead on about having power "above". I recently rewired my shop and decided to put some outlets above my workbench. Made a huge difference when working with corded tools.


I'm afraid that my hanging power point lacks the sophistication of yours Harry, as shown here.


----------



## SparkyOR (Oct 15, 2009)

Bob, for clarity do you think you could post a pic, showing the brass bushing that you use? Appreciated by one of those "1 picture is worth a thousand words" types. thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim
I use many,many brands, here's some of them 

Lee Valley Tools - Item Search
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm

The best for your buck,see below,it comes with then 1" one that most don't come with and it can used in many jigs and on many projects.. 
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

======


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I think what Sparky meant, and what I was expecting was a photo of the bush in use. Is the bush holding the jig to the router base? If so what about the ...Sorry. I need a few pics to sort out my mind too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I will post some, BUT the guide is like a bearing on the router or on the router table..
The guide fits into the fixture/jig like a rub coller you could say..

=========



Mike Wingate said:


> I think what Sparky meant, and what I was expecting was a photo of the bush in use. Is the bush holding the jig to the router base? If so what about the ...Sorry. I need a few pics to sort out my mind too.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike, 

I know this will slightly "defer" away from OP of this thread but, see Bj's pic's, does this give you some more insight into your question(s) about using a guide in a table? 

As for his guides, I do suggest you take a close look at his gallery. Ifin my memory is serving correctly, that stand doesn't include all of his guides. Am I right Bj?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Yep,right on, about 40 more or so  plus many off set rings..like the magic do-nuts rings..  That Bob R. likes to call them..

=========



Hamlin said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I know this will slightly "defer" away from OP of this thread but, see Bj's pic's, does this give you some more insight into your question(s) about using a guide in a table?
> 
> As for his guides, I do suggest you take a close look at his gallery. Ifin my memory is serving correctly, that stand doesn't include all of his guides. Am I right Bj?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good looking jig Harry, You have a fantastic job on that.


----------



## SparkyOR (Oct 15, 2009)

Bobj3
"Here's a very small tip, if you just cut a hole for a brass guide to drop in you don't need to screw the cir.jig to the router plus the cord will not wind up like on a top and will not get in the way when you go around and around with the jig.."
I understand how brass bushings are used to follow guides, I just didn't follow how it would be used in the circle cutter jig made by the OP. Seems like it would extend past the acrylic base...Did I miss something basic?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I use the bigger guides the norm ( 1 3/4" OD ) and they all have a 1/4" long stem the norm and I do have some of the PC type ( 1 3/16" ) that also have a 1/4" long stem on the guide..if I use the 1/8" thick acrylic bases I put on a 1/8" thick washer to keep the guide from dragging on the template/stock,the only part of the guide I need to use is the stem so to speak .. 

=======




SparkyOR said:


> Bobj3
> "Here's a very small tip, if you just cut a hole for a brass guide to drop in you don't need to screw the cir.jig to the router plus the cord will not wind up like on a top and will not get in the way when you go around and around with the jig.."
> I understand how brass bushings are used to follow guides, I just didn't follow how it would be used in the circle cutter jig made by the OP. Seems like it would extend past the acrylic base...Did I miss something basic?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

This may help demonstarte what Bob is talking about with the pictures show.

Google Image Result for http://www.practical-technologies.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/pa310058a.jpg


----------



## SparkyOR (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm slow, so the circle cutting guide is just used for the first circle, and after that he's using a pilot bushing to follow a template?


----------

